# do you have to be a business...



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

to have insurance?

doing family and friends cars, should the worst happen and i damage the car due to being a pleb, can i get insurance?

or do i have to be a business?

thanks


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

PM lloyd at coversure to ask (trader on here)


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Lloyd stated in another thread earlier today that your do indeed have to be a business to get insurance from him


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

oh 

and thats when a hobby turns expensive


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Ben Gum said:


> You need to be careful... if you are taking money without declaring it to the tax man and then went asking about insurance... you would be publically admitting tax evasion...
> 
> If you were to register as self employed, you could take money, pay your taxes like a good boy and would have no trouble getting insurance...


who's to say he's taking cash of friends and family and he can take payment as a gift also without declaring it :thumb:


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

It will just be beer tokens/covering the product/materials for now

It's more of a case of, if a friend of a friend wants it done and I don't know them. I know that if I ruined my family or friends paint I could take it to a sprayer I know and get it done cheap

So for liability insurance I would have to have a business?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

moosh said:


> who's to say he's taking cash of friends and family and he can take payment as a gift also without declaring it :thumb:


....funnily enough you can;t do that (officially)!

OP - No you can't get insurance for doing work on the side.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Badges of trade would cover most of this. I would say though if youre busy enough to cover insurance, and I assume it's not close mates if you feel they would take you to court and it's a paid service, you would be trading.


----------



## zachtdi (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeh that makes sense thanks mate


----------

